# feeling happy and strong



## droll (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi guys I'm back. Today is the 19th day that I don't drink alcohol. I'm struggling for it, but I have to do this for my family to bring them back to my life. Thank you for AA meeting they helped me a lot and thank you for those people who give me support and care.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that you are sticking to your plan and doing better.
I'm sure that it's hard.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Awesome!

You can and will do this. For you as well as for your family.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Good news. 

Practice what I call "conscious forgetfullness". Anytime you mind wanders to the subject of alcohol (or whatever else bothers you) force yourself to immediately drop it, and just forget it.

Stay busy, look for any thing to do, and do it.


----------



## Waits4Mr.Right (Oct 29, 2011)

That's awesome! Stay strong. You can do this for yourself...and your family. Do it for you 1st though.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Feel free to join us at

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/showthread.php?t=202698


----------



## FatherofTwo (Dec 6, 2014)

Absolutely outstanding !! I hope this continues for you and your family !!

If ever you're tempted and you will be ....... think about the wife and children not being in your life and that should make you ask for an ice cold glass of Sprite instead !! 

Good luck !!


----------



## droll (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you guys! I will not stop until I don't get sober and clean.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

You aren't drinking are you? How many days, weeks, months, years?


----------



## droll (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah I don't it's almost a month now


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Stay strong. This is a rough time of year in my experience. If you need to talk, I will stick around on this thread. Please stay strong, it is so worth it. 

I can tell you the first three months are the hardest.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Droll, 

How are you doing?


----------



## droll (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi ikaika

I'm doing great. How about you?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm good, the key for me is to stay busy with alternative activities. It is a tough time of year, but I also have a lot of family support.


----------

